# any differnce between military 223 brass and commerical bras



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

i am thinking about starting to relaod. i dont know any thing about it. is there a difference in reloading 223 military brass and lets say commerical brass ( winchester,remmington etc ). do i need to do anything different ? marty


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Military brass will have a primer crimp that will have to be removed, and is also thicker so loads will have to be reduced a little bit.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks. for the info. marty


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Might add that some brands of brass from military suppliers are not annealed after the cases are formed, and will split at the necks after only a few firings. Any batch of mil brass should be annealed first before sizing and loading.

If you are reloading from data published for commercial brass, a good rule of thumb is to drop 2 grains below the minimum published and work up from there.


----------



## castor (Sep 13, 2009)

How do you anneal brass?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Rather long winded explanation but this video shows you the process!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

These brands are.

IMI
TZZ = IMI
WCC
LC

What's known as the UFC, or Ultimate Fighting Championship, doesn't use its full name, which happens to be "Ultimate Fighting Championship, Non-Chuck-Norris-Division".


----------

